# Updated my web site!



## terri (Sep 25, 2006)

....and it was long overdue.  

The main thing is the new gallery setup. Hopefully there is better information on the images, and overall navigation is improved. 

A BIG thank you to our very own Chase for his invaluable help, and extra thanks to Paul Melancon for his site design. You guys rock! :heart: 

Link's in my signature.    Comments and feedback always welcome.


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 27, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Hopefully there is better information on the images


Yeah; it's an important feature for the alt camp.

You have some fantastic additions in the galleries. 
Wildflowers is a killer!

The only distraction is the 'Date', 'Views' and 'Owner' info. I'd make it invisible to the public, if possible.


----------



## terri (Sep 28, 2006)

hmmm, I didn't think about that. I'll have to get in there and poke around a little.

Glad you like "Wildflowers"!  

Thanks, Uncle Dan! :hug::


----------



## Arch (Sep 28, 2006)

very nice terri.... it looks good.... great images on there too :thumbup:


----------



## terri (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks, Arch!   I appreciate you taking the time to look.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Oct 2, 2006)

very nice shots, almost have an ethereal feel to them..


----------



## terri (Oct 4, 2006)

THORHAMMER said:
			
		

> very nice shots, almost have an ethereal feel to them..


Thanks!


----------



## Travelamy (Oct 14, 2006)

Amazing photos, you have the rare capability of taking something ugly and making it beautiful thought a photograph. You got super control over light in the scenes. Like the fun ride one, looks cool.


----------



## Lol999 (Oct 14, 2006)

The abandoned garage does it for me. i especially like the toning effects. Nice one.

Lol


----------



## peterjay (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice work - gorgeous images!


----------

